# Lowering the output of EMG pickups{Just found this on their website}



## Krypteia713 (Feb 12, 2006)

This is from the FAQ section:

"EMG active pickups have higher output levels than traditional passive pickups. If you find that the output level of your EMG pickup is too hot to get clean tones, the easiest fix is to reduce the gain on your amp (if it has pre-amp/master volume controls). If that doesn't do the trick, then try turning down the volume control on your guitar. Unlike a traditional passive volume/tone system, the low-impedance EMG system lets you turn down the volume with very little effect on the tone, so you won't sound muffled when you back off the volume knob. If this is still a problem, contact EMG tech support at the email address listed above for more info on circuit mods to address your problem."

Has anyone ever tried one of these EMG cicuit mods??? I think it might be great for an EMG-707 neck pickup to get better cleans out of it, and/or make it a little more vintage or bluesy sounding.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Feb 12, 2006)

That's what is so tough about EMG's. Just like the quote says, rolling off the volume knob on your guitar doesnt really effect the tone at all. For metal, the EMG cant be beat, but if you need a variety of sounds from 1 guitar...Seymour Duncan for me. I love playing with the volume and the tone both rolled down a bit so I have to have a differnt guitar with passives for that. 

For your question though...changing the pots to 250K just may do the trick for you.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2006)

God Hand Apostle said:


> For metal, the EMG cant be beat



I couldn't disagree more :/


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I couldn't disagree more :/


And I couldn't disagree with your disagreeing more.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2006)

hah, well you play digital stuff and emgs sound good through those. The EMG707s are better certainly, but i really hate emg 81s.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2006)

i disagree with you two disagreeing with each other, without disagreeing with the original disagreement of the disagreeing poster. 

-i need some more bacardi


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

bostjan said:


> i disagree with you two disagreeing with each other, without disagreeing with the original disagreement of the disagreeing poster.
> 
> -i need some more bacardi




You rock


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the 81 in my V


----------



## DSS3 (Feb 12, 2006)

EMG's and a tubescreamer will make any amp sound better for extreme metal.

Don't agree? Listen to anything done by Andy Sneap or James Murphy. Then, shut up.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> EMG's and a tubescreamer will make any amp sound better for extreme metal.
> 
> Don't agree? Listen to anything done by Andy Sneap or James Murphy. Then, shut up.


I couldn't agree more. :\


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2006)

I love the work Andy Sneap does, but um... Arch Enemy doesn't use EMGs, Nevermore uses EMGs sometimes but also Duncans and DiMarzios....i mean what exactly are you refering to? I know a lot of bands use EMGs, and that's fine... through certain amps especially Peaveys and digital amps (which a lot of them use) EMGs can sound quite good. Most bands that have killer tone w/ EMG equipped guitars are using 5150s or Triple XXX's or whatnot. Unfortunately most tube amps don't react well to EMG pickups because they don't do as good of a job coloring the tone which can hide the pickups sterileness. 

A lot of times in the studio they use different guitars though. Everyone knows Cannibal Corpse dudes have EMG 707s in their 7-string customs, but in the studio they track with Universes at times. You just never know.

I'm sorry but your statement that EMGs will make any amp sound better 'for extreme metal' is fairly silly. I can name a million awesome extreme metal bands that have nothing to do with EMG pickups.

Anyways, I've had EMGs in some of my guitars and I loved the sound... I just think they sound exactly the same no matter what guitar they're in, and they completely mask the guitars tonal characteristics and soul. They can sound cool though, I definitely digged how my Custom V 7-string sounded w/ 707s, as well as my USA Schecter also w/ 707s...sounds cool just didn't have the balls, guts, bite, growl and dynamics like good passives I've grown to love.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I'm sorry but your statement that EMGs will make any amp sound better 'for extreme metal' is fairly silly. I can name a million awesome extreme metal bands that have nothing to do with EMG pickups.


I don't think it's "silly" at all. You may disagree, but it's not some spurious idiocy he just made up. There's enough anectdotal evidence and musical examples to support the contention that EMG = metal.

But that doesn't mean of course that terrific metal tones can't be had with passives, as you say. Of course they can, and I can agree with that.


----------



## DSS3 (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I love the work Andy Sneap does, but um... Arch Enemy doesn't use EMGs, Nevermore uses EMGs sometimes but also Duncans and DiMarzios....i mean what exactly are you refering to? I know a lot of bands use EMGs, and that's fine... through certain amps especially Peaveys and digital amps (which a lot of them use) EMGs can sound quite good. Most bands that have killer tone w/ EMG equipped guitars are using 5150s or Triple XXX's or whatnot. Unfortunately most tube amps don't react well to EMG pickups because they don't do as good of a job coloring the tone which can hide the pickups sterileness.
> 
> I'm sorry but your statement that EMGs will make any amp sound better 'for extreme metal' is fairly silly. I can name a million awesome extreme metal bands that have nothing to do with EMG pickups.




First off, LIES! Nevermore has never used DiMarzio's on anything but Dreaming Neon Black, which Andy didn't even do . They've NEVER used Duncans on a record, either. On DHIADW and TGE, (I won't count the POS production on EoR), it was all 707's and tubescreamers, fed into a Dual Rectifier and a Dual Racktifier/Krank, respectively.

Arch Enemy has always had a Tubescreamer infront of the amps, and on Doomsday, you're hearing a Boogie and a Krank, no 5150's.

Are you kidding me? EMG's working best with Peavey's and digital amps? Jesus man... I've had amazing results with mine through VHT's, Mesa's, Framus, Krank, etc...

I know exactly what most guitarists used in the studio, for Sneap and Murphy. I chat with these guys on a daily basis.

EMG's + Tubescreamer = tighter, more defined, clearer, more cutting, more precise metal tone.

I'll stand by that until the day I die, and so will Murphy and Sneap.

Can you honestly tell me that the Arch Enemy tones are tighter, more defined, or anything mentioned above over say... Nevermore, Kreator, Biomechanical, etc?

I also don't find EMG's sterile at all. I feel that they give a more direct path from fingers to amp than passives, less coloration. If you're fingers have sterile tone, then I guess your amp will, too.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Feb 13, 2006)

Whenever I post my opinoins, I try to put in words like "FOR ME" or "TO MY EARS", so I dont make all out encompassing statements about what is the best for everyone and every situation. I dont want people telling me what I want/like either...I forgot to do that this time, and I think that is where this got caught up in a "what pickup is the best..period." sort of arguement.

FOR ME, the tone MY EARS want to hear/work with when playing 7 string extreme riffing 240bpm metal, is with EMG's. 

For all other occasions outside of this category...FOR ME, the tone MY EARS want to hear/work with, is with Seymour Duncan's.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 13, 2006)

[action=bostjan]prefers EMG pickups[/action] 

[action=bostjan]means not to add fuel to the fire[/action]

I bet you guys both rock some serious shit out with whatever the fuck pickups you want to use!


----------



## DSS3 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry guys, I took this a bit too far .

Been a rough day, shouldn't have let my frustration from other things in life sneak onto the forum. I humbly apologize.

For my needs, EMG's own.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

Calm down man. I agree EMGs can sound great. And no my fingers aren't sterile, I've owned many guitars with EMGs and sounded great through it.

Let me just explain to you my experiences with EMG 707s. I've had several high-end/custom guitars fitted with EMG 707s, and everytime it gets a big fat tone, but for some reason the pick-attack is just terrible, its like always woofy and unable to get that kind of articulation like an EMG 81 or (good passive here). I know Jeff Loomis and a lot of other awesome metal bands use them, but for whatever reason the ones I've gotten were duds. The palm mutes were just impossible to get sounding tight and crisp, and I'm a master at that kind of playing. Plus I was using great tube amps as well, like Dual Rectifiers, 5150s, Laneys and modded Marshalls. Can't say I've ever played a Krank. 

As far as EMG 81s go, they are great for tracking due to their crisp attack and everything, I just don't dont like their sound otherwise, the meat of the tone when you ignore the attack. Some of my all-time favorite albums and players were recorded with EMGs (Fear Factory's Demanufactur, In Flames - Colony/Clayman, Nevermore - last 3 albums, etc)...but I just think live... not in a recording environment where you can warm them up to no end w/ Avalon 737 pre-amps and the like, they just dont sound as huge and ballsy as certain Duncans or DiMarzios do. For example In Flames live tone sounds mediocre, but on record its huge.

I'm glad you converse with those guys like Andy, I've been to those forums as well for invaluable information. That doesn't mean EMGs are the only way to go for great extreme metal tones. For the record I think Arch Enemy's tone is better and just as tight as Nevermores, and they use Duncans. I just think Nevermore's music is a bit cooler though overall.

PS: I never disputed the Tubescreamer thing, that's a well known technique that does indeed work wonders.


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Calm down man. I agree EMGs can sound great. And no my fingers aren't sterile, I've owned many guitars with EMGs and sounded great through it.
> 
> Let me just explain to you my experiences with EMG 707s. I've had several high-end/custom guitars fitted with EMG 707s, and everytime it gets a big fat tone, but for some reason the pick-attack is just terrible, its like always woofy and unable to get that kind of articulation like an EMG 81 or (good passive here). I know Jeff Loomis and a lot of other awesome metal bands use them, but for whatever reason the ones I've gotten were duds. The palm mutes were just impossible to get sounding tight and crisp, and I'm a master at that kind of playing. Plus I was using great tube amps as well, like Dual Rectifiers, 5150s, Laneys and modded Marshalls. Can't say I've ever played a Krank.
> 
> ...




ever heard of an 81-7?

you know why the tubescreamer does wonders - because it cuts bass and raises volume - which is normally what it takes to get something like a tone zone sounding like an emg 81 - which will overdrive mid and treble before bass in your amp - which makes things les muddy.

An emg 81 is a high output pickup that will not push bass frequencies into overdrive - thats why they sound nice and tight. live? - so what about metallica - they sure never had a problem with emgs live.....i think it's a matter of preferance ultimately, but saying emgs dont work live is garbage - simple as that.

Despite all that - I find your "master of palm muting" comment hilarious... I used a 707 for years and never had a problem getting a super tight defined tone out of it, sure the 81 does it better, but the 707 was doing it better than anything else at the time- and I've played through some serious amplifiers also - I think you're seriously full of shit on that one. 

Also - whats all this shit about digital amps that you keep going on about - you sound clueless with those comments.....please stop, I can pull great tone out of a pod or boutique custom shop hundred watter - as i have and will continue to do - you'd be fucked picking which one was digital on a recorded track - I assure you...pods sound good - more people would admit that if they cost a fortune.

sorry if this sounds harsh dude - but i think you should reevaluate your own opinions before you state them with such conviction.


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Unfortunately most tube amps don't react well to EMG pickups because they don't do as good of a job coloring the tone which can hide the pickups sterileness.



Thats more horseshit right there - emgs are all different for starters - secondly the 81 - will have a similair effect on an amp that the tubscreamer has - namely reducing bass distortion and raising volume which increases clarity and defenition - 

Tube amps also colour the tone just as much as a digital circuit will - and many times more than a solid state device will - the cleanest amp you can play through is a very high wattage PA amp - totally uncoloured - ever wondered why those never have tubes in them anymore???? Tubes colour sound my firend - which is why a KT88 power section sounds so different to an el34 powersection, and why EH preamp tubes sound brighter than JJs - they colour tone immensly - end of story. ever heard the sound of your preamp going straight to a desk?

I can easily tell my guitars apart through a pod - moreso than a recto, just because a sound is digitized, does not mean it is somehow de EQed and made a standard signal - thats like saying the pod converts notes to midi and triggers it's own off - what rubbish.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzz

What a moronic post, you didnt even listen to (or grasp) one thing i said. LOL of COURSE tubes color the tone, that was my point! Jesus. They color the tone in a GOOD WAY.

I love how you're lecturing me on things I've known for 10 years, as if you somehow have a clue and I don't. Gee I didn't know there were EMG 81-7s? Wow I guess those guitars I've had with those installed didn't exist. I was making a point about MY EXPERIENCES with MY EMG 707s. I clearly stated that many bands I belove get great tone from EMGs.

"...but for whatever reason the ones I've gotten were duds". I guess you didn't read that part. The EMG707s I've had had zero treble, just bass and low mids. How dare you say I'm full of shit just because I'm recounting my experiences. If you had played the guitars in question, you wouldn't have been able to get a tight crisp sound out of them either. 

Why are you ranting about PA's? Those are designed to get a transparent sound, of course they wouldn't use tubes in them. Tubes are used to make things sound better, not sound transparent and direct. My goodness...

Anyways, I'm not going to respond to a million different angry misguided things, I'll just say I'm glad you enjoy your Pod and EMGs, go you. Show some respect.


----------



## DSS3 (Feb 13, 2006)

Totally understandable man, just ignore that douche.

I actually clip my tone pot on my 707's to give them a bit more presence and clarity, otherwise they were a tad muddy. I can't say I've had the same experience with the palm mutes, but to each his own.

My next axe will have 81's or 81-7's in the bridge though, for sure. Just need a bit more cut for that one.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I did read that all EMG 707s are different. That theyre all custom wound with different specs each time. That could explain the inconsistency. 

In a USA Schecter Sunset 7 I owned, it had 707s, and the tone was fairly crisp and nice. In my Custom V 7-string it was like a bass pickup, too round and no definition. Horrible. Very bizzarre. Both had mahogany bodies with maple necks, shouldn't have been that drastic of a difference.

I wouldn't be against picking up another 7-string w/ EMGs in it, but it would probably have to be the 81-7. Like I said, I do like the tone, it's just not one of my favorite sounds. By the way when I said Nevermore sometimes uses Duncans and DiMarzios, I was referring to the fact that I've seen Jeff playing Schecter blackjacks with Jbs in them in studio clips and live, and Steve Smyth uses DiMarzios I believe. I'm aware on Enemies of Reality and Dead Heart he used 707s 

PS: You personally own a Krank? I considred buying one of those but I thought maybe it was all hype, because the samples I've heard werent that impressive. I also hear its kind of solid-state sounding. Can you tell me more about it?


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> zzzzzzzzzz
> 
> What a moronic post, you didnt even listen to (or grasp) one thing i said. LOL of COURSE tubes color the tone, that was my point! Jesus. They color the tone in a GOOD WAY.
> 
> ...



NO - how dare you come here and assume that everyone has no idea what they are talking about - I've read your posts - each and every one of them on this thread - and you made some completley stupid comments - You accuse me of reading your posts selectively - yet you have done exactly that to my reply - 

You made the comment that tube amps do not "colour the tone of emgs to get rid of sterility" - would you care to elaborate on what it was you meant by that if I'm so misguided. You also said they sound crap live - please elaborate - you then went on about your own experiences - adding that they might ALL BE DUDS - so what are the odds of that???- I've got two and they sound exactly the same as the other ten I've played on since - join the dots genius.

I dont give a flying fuck if you've had ten years worth of experience, how the fuck do you know what I've got behind me, or what I might know about these things - why on earth should i give a shit if your comments appear to be nothing more than pseudo technical justifications for your own prefferance.

What i was trying to say - is that a solid state amp will hide things LESS than a tube amp - meaning that any so called sterility will be LESS masked - or is that to hard for you to associate with your earlier comments?

ten years or not - you sound like you dont have a clue - so kiss my ass oh great one.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> Totally understandable man, just ignore that douche.



 

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



wow - such wit.

care to answer any questions - or do you come here to pull your own cock?


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Oh I get it - thats the sound of your fly coming down as you extol wisdom on the online middle class again.


----------



## Roland777 (Feb 13, 2006)

To be perfectly honest, I'm with gojira. The sole impression I've gotten of zimbloth is that he prances around, dicking around with his "10 years of experience", racking down on everything that's either not been in his possession, or doesn't fit his tastes. I remember him trying to tell Chris which string-gauge was *the right one*, as well as subliminally calling noodles' rig crap. ("quality stuff shouldn't be shrill" - custom Jackson and Mesa Boogie rectifiers doesn't exactly strike me as not being quality)


----------



## Drache713 (Feb 13, 2006)

...And now back on topic about lowering the output of EMG's....


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm with gojira. The sole impression I've gotten of zimbloth is that he prances around, dicking around with his "10 years of experience", racking down on everything that's either not been in his possession, or doesn't fit his tastes. I remember him trying to tell Chris which string-gauge was *the right one*, as well as subliminally calling noodles' rig crap. ("quality stuff shouldn't be shrill" - custom Jackson and Mesa Boogie rectifiers doesn't exactly strike me as not being quality)



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

I am the master of palm mutes!!!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, if you insist....

1) Look, it's well known that some tube amps colour the tone more than others. For example, 5150s color the tone a lot more than most amps SUBSTANTIALLY, which means you sort of get that cool 5150 sound with just about any pickups. Of course there's differences, but I find that 5150s sort of help compensate for some characteristics of EMGs -I- don't like. Solid state amps are totally different and has nothing to do with this conversation.

2) Yes, in my opinion EMG 81s don't sound very good live. I gave you an example, I love In Flames tone on records, but when I've seen them live or heard their live album, the tone sounded fairly thin and bland to my tastes. Get over it, its an opinion.

3) I already stated above if you scroll up my experiences with EMG 707s. Like I said, with some of my guitars they sounded fine, with others they sounded terrible. 

4) Anything else? I'd rather not spend much more time responding to your immature diatribe.


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

Drache713 said:


> ...And now back on topic about lowering the output of EMG's....



Dan (dpm) actually did a small mod on my old rg 7620 that did exactly that - The chances of him being awake at this point in time are slim - I'll get him to let you guys know tommorrow. - It was an internal screw pot that adjusted the output of the emgs - however it was as people have noticed different to lowering the volume on a passive - at least thats how i remember it - he'll do a better job of eplaining it than me -


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm with gojira. The sole impression I've gotten of zimbloth is that he prances around, dicking around with his "10 years of experience", racking down on everything that's either not been in his possession, or doesn't fit his tastes. I remember him trying to tell Chris which string-gauge was *the right one*, as well as subliminally calling noodles' rig crap. ("quality stuff shouldn't be shrill" - custom Jackson and Mesa Boogie rectifiers doesn't exactly strike me as not being quality)



Whatever man. I never told anyone what was a right gauge. I never said Jackson and Boogies aren't quality either. I said they shouldn't --HAVE-- to sound shrill, which he said they did. Actually read what I say. Why would I say Dual Recs are quality when I have a Dual Rec? If you read, I merely was telling him how he could setup his amp so it wouldn't need to be shrill sounding. Honestly, read posts I've made since that whole thing went down weeks ago or whatever, and tell me I've said anything disrespectful. It's good to know you're just going to ignore what I say and just make assumptions based on stuff I said weeks ago which I apologized for.


----------



## Krypteia713 (Feb 13, 2006)

In my experiance with EMGS they have never sounded sterile at all far from it the are the most alive sounding pickups I have ever heard.Only problem I ever had with them was the crazy output levels.Thats why I was wondering if this mod that EMG talks about what be a good Idea for a neck pickup to get less output out of it[less breakup on cleans, more vintage sounding leads].I didnt mean for this thread to become another one of those "actives VS. Passives threads" but A lot of valuable information and insight was attained from the posts so thanks guys.Anyone else think lowering the output might be a good idea?or does anyone know exactly what EMG would do to lower the output?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

That's cool if you like them. I would think it would be difficult to change the output since it has an internal pre-amp which regulates that stuff, but I really don't know. EMGs aren't known for their dynamics so just lowering the volume wouldn't change the tone a whole lot I'd think. Sorry I'm not really sure, I've never heard of anyone wanting to do this before so I can't be certain.


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

heres what you origionally responded with..




zimbloth said:


> Ok, if you insist....
> 
> 1) Look, it's well known that some tube amps colour the tone more than others. For example, 5150s color the tone a lot more than most amps SUBSTANTIALLY, which means you sort of get that cool 5150 sound with just about any pickups. Of course there's differences, but I find that 5150s sort of help compensate for some characteristics of EMGs -I- don't like. Solid state amps are totally different and has nothing to do with this conversation.
> 
> ...



1) - see my quote thats possibly the complete opposite of what you said - which is why i responded the way i did.

2) - you said in flames dont sound good live - I agree - countless other bands who use emgs do sound good, and countless other factors are involved - if your argument holds water - so does this - 

3) you said - I repeat you said - emgs sound the same no matter which guitar you put them in - need i say more?

4) - I'm enjoying this - so probably.


----------



## Krypteia713 (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> That's cool if you like them. I would think it would be difficult to change the output since it has an internal pre-amp which regulates that stuff, but I really don't know. EMGs aren't known for their dynamics so just lowering the volume wouldn't change the tone a whole lot I'd think. Sorry I'm not really sure, I've never heard of anyone wanting to do this before so I can't be certain.



Im not really looking for a tone change though, I love the tone just less output which would just drive the amp less causing the sound changes[better cleans, and a more vintage lead, same tone as before just a bit more vintage sounding because of less gain going into the amp.]


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

Krypteia713 said:


> In my experiance with EMGS they have never sounded sterile at all far from it the are the most alive sounding pickups I have ever heard.Only problem I ever had with them was the crazy output levels.Thats why I was wondering if this mod that EMG talks about what be a good Idea for a neck pickup to get less output out of it[less breakup on cleans, more vintage sounding leads].I didnt mean for this thread to become another one of those "actives VS. Passives threads" but A lot of valuable information and insight was attained from the posts so thanks guys.Anyone else think lowering the output might be a good idea?or does anyone know exactly what EMG would do to lower the output?



truth be told - as zimbloth said above - they aren't very dynamic pickups - and thats not a character you are going to get rid of easily - you really are best off using something else IMO - emgs use an onboard preamp type of deal that takes a very low signal and boosts the shit out of it - it creates a very compressed sound - at leat thats how I understand it. It's not really about them being active or not - it's about how the active circuit works - 

DPM really does know gobs about this stuff - I'm sure he'll chime in when hes up!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

This is ridulcous. I'm sorry you misunderstood what I meant, shit happens. Please move on. I only come here to offer my opinions and experiences, and hope to learn a few things from others as well. If you don't agree with my opinion, so be it, but you don't need to go berserk and personally attack me.

Move on man. LETS BE FRIENDS! YAYAYAY


----------



## Krypteia713 (Feb 13, 2006)

gojira said:


> truth be told - as zimbloth said above - they aren't very dynamic pickups - and thats not a character you are going to get rid of easily - you really are best off using something else IMO - emgs use an onboard preamp type of deal that takes a very low signal and boosts the shit out of it - it creates a very compressed sound - at leat thats how I understand it. It's not really about them being active or not - it's about how the active circuit works -
> 
> DPM really does know gobs about this stuff - I'm sure he'll chime in when hes up!



Yeah I know they arent dynamic but thats more then fine I love their tone I wouldnt want to change it.Just less output so they dont drive my clean channel into distortion as much.I cant wait till DPM gets up he seems to really know what hes talking about based on posts of his I've read.


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> This is ridulcous. I'm sorry you misunderstood what I meant, shit happens. Please move on. I only come here to offer my opinions and experiences, and hope to learn a few things from others as well. If you don't agree with my opinion, so be it, but you don't need to go berserk and personally attack me.
> 
> Move on man. LETS BE FRIENDS! YAYAYAY



No - I'm sorry - you personally attacked me - now you are being a hypocrite - this is why I cant move on


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck finding your answers. -Shrug-


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

gojira said:


> No - I'm sorry - you personally attacked me - now you are being a hypocrite - this is why I cant move on



Sigh. Yes, whatever you say man. I stated an opinion and you flipped out attacking me. I should have just taken other peoples advice on this thread and ignored you.


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

Krypteia713 said:


> Yeah I know they arent dynamic but thats more then fine I love their tone I wouldnt want to change it.Just less output so they dont drive my clean channel into distortion as much.I cant wait till DPM gets up he seems to really know what hes talking about based on posts of his I've read.



the guys a genius - no shit - I've known him for years and i tend to just take his word for it these days based on the fact it's coming out of his mouth - which I wouldn't normally do. Thing is - he explains stuff i dont have a fucking clue about, and it just seems to always work. 

His CAD is sloppy though!!!!


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Sigh. Yes, whatever you say man. I stated an opinion and you flipped out attacking me. I should have just taken other peoples advice on this thread and ignored you.



sarcasm.... 

but hey - you obviously aren't ready to move on by the sounds of things


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

Because it's ridiculous. There's no reason for these stupid arguments to come about. We probably have a shitload in common and would get along, it's pointless that just because I had a differing opinion on a stupid pickup that somehow you should flip out and launch personal attacks. 

This is supposed to be a "community", that should apply even if someone has differing opinions on something. I never said everyone who uses EMGs sucked. I acknowledged from the get go some of my favorite guitarists and albums of all time used EMGs. I just said I had some bad experiences with them and prefer passives. I love old Fear Factory and In Flames and the like, love how it sounds on a record, but when I've seen them live, for example Dino's tone sounded awful. It hardly makes me a cock because I say something you don't agree with. If you recall I only even brought it up because someone was saying "EMGS ARE THE ONLY WAY TO GET A GOOD EXTREME METAL TONE" or whatever so I said I disagree.


----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Because it's ridiculous. There's no reason for these stupid arguments to come about. We probably have a shitload in common and would get along, it's pointless that just because I had a differing opinion on a stupid pickup that somehow you should flip out and launch personal attacks.
> 
> This is supposed to be a "community", that should apply even if someone has differing opinions on something. I never said everyone who uses EMGs sucked. I acknowledged from the get go some of my favorite guitarists and albums of all time used EMGs. I just said I had some bad experiences with them and prefer passives. I love old Fear Factory and In Flames and the like, love how it sounds on a record, but when I've seen them live, for example Dino's tone sounded awful. It hardly makes me a cock because I say something you don't agree with. If you recall I only even brought it up because someone was saying "EMGS ARE THE ONLY WAY TO GET A GOOD EXTREME METAL TONE" or whatever so I said I disagree.




The pickup has nothing to do with it - you can disagree with me all day long thats not the issue that has gestated in the last hour - it's a matter of attitude, and quite frankly I was getting a little sick of yours. You made declerations of fact - thats wildly different to an opinion.

I fully agree emgs aren't the only way to get a metal tone - however thats not the point i was arguing with you, - I'm not arguing your preferance, I'm arguing the dodgy technical justifications for it you put forward - 

I'm sure you have some great stuff to share here, never doubted it, but the infallable machismo has got to stop - I'd hate for everyone to agree, but i despise misinformation - (and good spelling).


----------



## Drache713 (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## gojira (Feb 13, 2006)

Drache713 said:


>



nah leave it open - we'll argue in private if at all - the guys question can actually be answered.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2006)

Drache713 said:


>



I don't blame you, this has gotten out of hand. I would vote for it being locked too, but that fellow still wants an answer to his EMG output question.

PS: Where in this thread did I say anything was a fact and not an opinion? PM me if you can find it somewhere.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Feb 13, 2006)

::where's chris when things need to be 'cleaned'::


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 13, 2006)

Screw locking it, the dude wants his answer. I'm curious to hear the procedure too. Gojira and Zimbloth just need to stop freaking replying to each other. Try this now... just stop replying or start sending PM's.


Rev.


----------



## DSS3 (Feb 13, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> when I said Nevermore sometimes uses Duncans and DiMarzios, I was referring to the fact that I've seen Jeff playing Schecter blackjacks with Jbs in them in studio clips and live, and Steve Smyth uses DiMarzios I believe. I'm aware on Enemies of Reality and Dead Heart he used 707s
> 
> PS: You personally own a Krank? I considred buying one of those but I thought maybe it was all hype, because the samples I've heard werent that impressive. I also hear its kind of solid-state sounding. Can you tell me more about it?



Yes, Jeff did have a stock BJ for one tour, but right before the tracking for TGE was done, he put 707's in it. I can't find the picture now, but I used to have it. It looked badass!

Steve has always been a Duncan user. Invader/Full Shred set for quite some time, up until joining Testament, where he was converted to a JB in the bridge. Since joining Nevermore, he's had his custom Warlock built with 707's, and put an 81-7 in his purple Ignitor.

Don't personally own one, but I've played them many times. Think of a better 5150 .


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> Yes, Jeff did have a stock BJ for one tour, but right before the tracking for TGE was done, he put 707's in it. I can't find the picture now, but I used to have it. It looked badass!
> 
> Steve has always been a Duncan user. Invader/Full Shred set for quite some time, up until joining Testament, where he was converted to a JB in the bridge. Since joining Nevermore, he's had his custom Warlock built with 707's, and put an 81-7 in his purple Ignitor.
> 
> Don't personally own one, but I've played them many times. Think of a better 5150 .



Thanks for the info. I hope to try a Krankenstein sometime. As for the Nevermore topic, I've always loved their sound, EMGs or otherwise.


----------

